
Ask HN: “Hacker Style” Photo Album Book Software - theomega
Do you know any good (printed) Photo Book Makers?<p>Preferably something &quot;Hacker Style&quot; where you describe what you want to have in your book (photos + layout + text) using some DSL and describe a template&#x2F;layout and then get a PDF (or similar) out of.<p>Or something similar like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Jack000&#x2F;Expose but not for the Web but for printing.
======
brudgers
Darktable will export to LaTeX and allows specification of a template. LaTeX
might count as hacker style for some definitions of 'hacker style'. But it's
all a matter of workflow.

Good luck.

